# Regenwürmer suchen



## Teibei (26. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ich wollt euch fragen , ob ihr mal eure Tricks und Erfahrungen beim Würmersuchen preisgeben könnt!! Ich habe die letzten Tage immer bei uns am Teich gesucht, konnte aber keine Würmer finden! 

Wie geht ihr vor???

Gruß, Thorsten


----------



## Brassenkönig (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Hallo Thorsten,
es wäre gut, wenn die Graßfläche frisch gemäht ist und es regnet. Nimm am besten eine Kopflampe wenn du raus gehst. Ganz wichtig ist, dass du die kopflampe mit rotem Krepp-Papier überklebst. Wenn du das nicht machst, verschwinden die Würmer sofort in der Erde wenn du das Graß ableuchtest.
Man sollte auch nicht so viel herumtrampeln. Ich wünsche dir dann viel Glück bei deiner Würmersuche.


----------



## Garfield0815 (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Also am besten klappt's bei mir abends während, oder kurz nach einem Regenschauer.
Du muß nur vorsichtig auftreten um die Würmer nicht zu "verscheuchen".
Als Lichtquelle eine mit rotem Transparentpapier abgedunkelte Taschenlampe.
Grelles Licht mögen die nählich auch nicht.
Wenn du einen hast, direkt über dem Boden packen und mit sanfter "Gewalt" aus dem Erdoch ziehen.


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

ich machs wie Garfield. Eine nicht zu helleTaschenlampe mit roter Folie (Stück von einer Plastiktüte) abdecken und dann such ich immer auf Fußballplätzen. Ich kenne keinen Rasenplatz wo es mehr Tauwürmer gibt. Der Rasen hat immer die richtige Höhe und in der Nähe des Tors liegen die meisten.

Die Tauwürmer halten sich sehr gut in gerupftem Moos aus verunkrauteten Rasenflächen (unter Bäumen) oder in speziellem Wurmsubstrat mit einer Baitbox.


----------



## Brummel (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Die naheliegendsten Tips wurden ja schon genannt, wie man an Tauwürmer kommt. Ich bin die letzten Tage auch öfter mal nachts nach`m Regen los und hab ruckzuck `nen Eimer vollgehabt. Bei dem Wetter, wie`s sich hier so darstellt werd ich wohl noch ein paar mal losziehen können   . 
Als Lampe hab ich mein Fahrrad-Rücklicht genommen, so ein Teil mit LED`s das man abnehmen kann, funktioniert ganz gut.
Kleinere Würmer konnte ich auf Wegen einfach so aufsammeln.

Gruß  Brummel


----------



## the doctor (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Hi

Hab auch noch ne Frage.

Wie lange halten sich überhaupt die Würmer und wo bewahre ich sie am besten auf????Bis jetzt hatte ich die max. 2-3 Wochen in ner Köderdose im Külschrank gehalten. geht das auch länger oder gibt es bessere möglichkeiten?


Mfg the doctor


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*



> Die Tauwürmer halten sich sehr gut in gerupftem Moos aus verunkrauteten Rasenflächen (unter Bäumen) oder in speziellem Wurmsubstrat mit einer Baitbox.



So gehältert leben Würmer bei mir mindestens ein Jahr (wenn sie nicht vorher von den Aalen verputzt wurden  )


----------



## petipet (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

@Thorsten,

zu Tauwürmern ist glaube ich alles gesagt. Regenwürmer fang ich schon mal so: Eine Mistforke schräg in den Rasen stechen und dann mit dem Handballen auf das Stielende klopfen. Sind in der Erde Regenwürmer, kommen sie auch meißt an die Oberfläche. Diesen Trick hat mir mal ein siebenjähriger Ostfriesenjunge in Detern erklärt. Er erklärte das so: Die Schwingungen, die von der Forke in den Erdboden gehen, sollen einen Maulwurf nachmachen. Wie auch immer, wenn der Boden nicht zu trocken ist, klappt das oft.

Gruß...peter:m


----------



## fischkopf (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

@petipet

Den Trick wollte ich eigendlich Kunttun! 

Der funktioniert garantiert!


----------



## Bondex (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

@Thorsten G. 
schau mal bei Basteln und Selbermachen unter »Immer Tauwürmer finden!!!« nach #6


----------



## surferM (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Hey Leute,
komme grad von meiner "Wurm-Such-Premiere" zurück!
So zog ich also bewaffnet mit Plastiktüte, (Tschibo-)Kopflampe und den TIPPS AUS DEM AB los um den Würmer auf dem heimischen Bolzplatz nachzustellen. Nach den ersten 6 Fehlversuchen konnte ich beim 7. Zugriff den ersten Wurm eintüten!
Insgesamt waren es dann genau 20! Hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt!

Ich muss sagen: Echt wertvoll die Tipps; weiter so!!!

Gruß MK


----------



## anglermeister17 (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Ich weiss nicht, ob das in der plastiktüte so ein tolles transportmittel für die ja schon sehr empfindlichen tierchen ist...
KOF!!!


----------



## Doom (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

ja mach wenigstens ein bisschen angefeuchtete erde rein.
oder nimm am besten eine dose, wenn mit deckel, dann mit luftlöchern oder eine spezielle wurmdose.


----------



## Bondex (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Hi
War gestern Nacht auch »Maggen« sammeln. Kopflampe funzt gaaanz prima. Als »Habitat« nehme ich gerne Moos und Grasbüschel noch mit Wurzeln und etwas Erde. Nicht zu trocken und nicht zu nass (sonst ersaufen die Kolegen). Behälter ist bei mir ein kleiner, blauer (Michreis-)Eimer (Aldi) mit 3mm Löchern (mit Drehmel gebohrt) Besser als jeder gekaufte Wurmeimer weil wegen mehr Luft und so!
Die Würmer halten sich locker 4 Wochen im Kühlschrank. Ab und an Tote aussortieren und Feuchtigkeit prüfen!
Trotz allgemeiner Trockenheit auf den Wiesen hatte ich gestern um die 50 Würmer in einer halben Stunde zusammen. Wenn´s noch trockener wird werde ich wieder auf »gesprengten« Fußballplätzen suchen müssen oder Gullieimer umdrehen. Aber für 2 Aalsitzungen wird´s schon noch reichen. :m


----------



## surferM (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Die Plastiktüte diente lediglich als Transportmittel und ich habe sie mit feuchten Moos gefüllt!


MfG MK


----------



## Bondex (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

OK richtig so!


----------



## Paule (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Hmn, klingt als wäre es überflüssig immer mudderns blumenbeet umzupflügen um an tauwürmer zu kommen ^^


----------



## peschg (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Hallo:m 

Zum Thema Würmer suchen ist schon alles gesagt.Würmer hältern
klappt am besten in einem etwas grösserem Behälter(Tupper oder so).
Zeitungspapier nassmachen und ausdrücken,zusammen mit Kaffeesatz
mischen ca.1zu1. Keine Erde.Ein Behälter von 10x10x15cm reicht für
30-40 Tauwürmer. Ab und zu etwas nachfeuchten und die Würmer
halten im Kühlschrank(wichtig) ewig.Probiert es aus ihr werdet begeistert
sein.:z 

Gruss und Petri

Peter


----------



## arno (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Moin!
Ich hab auch so ein kleines Eimerchen aus dem Aldi, wo Pudding drin war!
Einige Löcher mit dem Pelkartoffelhalter reinstechen und dann lege ich immer altes Moos von Wheinachten ( Krippe ) rein!
Da beware ich immer auf!
Unten wie schon gesagt Zeitungspapier rein( Tageszeitung)!
Ab und an Kaffeesatz rein uns ab in den Kühlschrank!
Hällt Wochenlang!
Regenwürmer:
Der Trick mit der Mistgabel ist gut, aber wer keine hat, kann auch einfach einen Spaten nehmen!


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*



> Probiert es aus ihr werdet begeistert
> sein.


Meine Frau wird begeistet sein, wenn ich ne Wurmdose innen Kühlschrank stelle. :m
@ Arno
 Wann gehen wir nochmal los. War doch ganz spaßig in DU


----------



## arno (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Garfield find ich auch !
Ja wann denn??
Mal schauen, der Rhein würde mich ja auch mal reizen!
Warscheinlich wirds aber erst was im Spätsommer Garfield!


----------



## Carp_hunter19 (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Hi Thorsten,

Ich z.b habe mir eine wurmbox selbst gebaut und da lagern sich die würmer monate lang drin.Du bauchst dir einfach aus stink normalen stüroporplatten eine box leimst sie mit kleber (silikon) zusammen, dann lässt du es trocknen, anschlissend verklebst du alufolie auf den boden (nimmt die feuchtigkeit gut auf) dann bis zu hälfte erde rein (muttererde-kaffeeprütt) dann den deckel zusammen basteln und fertig.


----------



## Bondex (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

@Paule 
Ja Graben ist wirklich meist überflüssig und anstrengend zugleich. Graben ist natürlich bei Rotwürmern angesagt!
@arno 
Die Eimer sind doch gut gelle!? Aber bor die Löcher lieber etwas größer. Wenn Du sie nur reinstichst können sie auch leicht aufreißen und der Deckel ist dann im Ar...!
@Carp_hunter19 
Ist Kaffesatz nicht tödlich für TAUWÜRMER? Bei Rotwürmern kenne ich das ja auch. Ich denke mir die Fische könnten den Kaffeegeruch besonders in Naturgewässern eventuell abstoßend finden — gerade Aale stören sich doch sicher daran? Seifengeruch und Zigarettenfinger, Creme und Aftershave sind doch schließlich auch nicht gerade einträglich!


----------



## Esoxologe (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Hältern kann man sie auch prima in angefeuchtetem ,zerrissenem und zerknülltem Zeitungspapier.Ab und zu mal eine Filtertüte mit Kaffeesatz drauf ,dann halten sie eine ganze Weile....


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Ich bleibe dabei: Aale fängt man mit Mistwürmern besser als mit Tauwürmern. Ich angel seit Jahren nicht mehr mit Tauwürmern ( ausser auf Wels ) und fange super.
Mistwürmer gedeihen bei mir zu mehreren Tausend im Kompost und vielleicht gibt es ja bei dem einen oder anderen einen Nachbarn, der einen Komposthaufen hat.
Früher habe ich die Mistwürmer beim Bauern im Misthaufen oder in der Gärtnerei bekommen. 
Aufbeahren ? Einen grossen Eimer mit Kompost; ab und zu Kaffesatz und zerknüllte, angefeuchtete Stücke der Tageszeitung = Hält ein Jahr.
Gruss und Petri Heil


----------



## Esoxologe (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Bondex
Das mit den Raucherfingern stimmt nicht immer.
Ich war der schlimmste Raucher den ich jemals kannte( 4 Schachteln am Tag ) und bekannt für meine Super Aalfänge am Salzgittersee. Ich habe mir nie die Mühe gemacht das ich mir vor dem Anködern die Hände gewaschen hätte.
Also kann man das nicht pauschal sagen.
Aber es kann deswegen trotzdem Aale geben die deswegen nicht beissen.....


----------



## Bondex (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

@Hakengrösse 1 
Ja sicher gehen Rotwürmer auch gut auf Aal. Doch wie köderst Du die auf einen 0/1er Haken an? Bei uns sind große Haken notwendig sonst schlucken die Schnürsenkel von 10 cm Länge immer gleich bis zum Arsch und verludern dann. Größe 0/6 ist definitiv zu klein!!! Deshalb nehme ich lieber Tauwürmer! Außerdem besitze ich keinen Misthaufen und macht keinen guten Eindruck wenn man im Mist anderer Leute stochert hihihihi.

@Esoxologe 
Ich kenne den Salzgittersee. Ein Supergewässer! Aber ich sprach auch von Gewässern in der absoluten Wildnis. So abgelegen, daß die Fische kein Nikotin kennen. In der Elbe (Hamburger Hafen) stört das sicher auch nicht oder in der Alster, wo jeder Spaggen seinen Müll, Kippen usw reinwirft. Vielleicht beißen da die Aale sogar besser auf Würmer die nach Bierresten, Seife und Altöl stinken!!!


----------



## DinkDiver (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Noch was zum Sammeln.
Ich hab festgestellt das LED Kopflampen die Würmer nicht so verscheuchen wie Normale mit Glühbirne. Hab meine Kopflampe noch nie abgeklebt und konnte teilweise ne Minute auf den Wurm leuchten ohne das er sich verzupfte. 
Gruß matthias


----------



## Bondex (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

@ DinkDiver 
stimmt das geht besser, aber ich leuchte die Biester sowieso nie direkt an. Abkleben ist Mist, dann sieht man gerade bei hohem Gras zu wenig. Habe es auch schon mit roten LEDs versucht — zu dunkel!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

ich gehe jetzt auf wurmfang runter in garten, hatte heute etwas kurz geregnet die erde ist feucht beste zeit, mal sehen was ich heute erbeute:m 

mfg Gregor#h


----------



## bigslizer (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Hallo Íhr Wurmspezis,
ich habe mir bei einem Aquaristik - Laden eine Styropor Kiste mit den Maßen 40x50x40 cm besorgt. mit sauberer gesiebter Gartenerde halb gefüllt, dann die Würmer darin freigelassen, gefüttert wird mit Zeitungsschnipsel (keine Bild zu blutig) und Kaffee und Tee, gelegendlich wird befeuchtet und ein wenig Erde gewechselt.
die Würmer Halten im dunklen kühlen Keller ewig.


----------



## der Raucher (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Moin Moin,
mit LED Lampen habe ich eher schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, habe das auch mal mit nem Kumpel zusammen getestet: mit einer normalen nicht zu hellen TaLa ging es bis jetzt am besten. Vieleicht ist aber auch meine LED TaLa zu hell.
Das letzte mal wo ich los war hatte ich nur einen kleinen Tauwurm, die anderen 25 - 30 Stück waren genauso b.z.w. größer als die gekauften und das direkt vor meiner Haustür im Neubaugebiet.
Vor der Wende habe ich es auch mal mit Strom probiert, der Erfolg war schon nich schlecht aber den lieben Mitbewonern in unserem Haus hatte das *einwenig* missfallen. So habe ich das dann wieder gelassen. 
Es ist doch auch so spannend auf die Pirsch zu gehen und die Tierchen zu jagen ...

bis denne - der Raucher


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*



> Es ist doch auch so spannend auf die Pirsch zu gehen und die Tierchen zu jagen ...


 Ich könnte mir um diese Uhrzeit was spannenderes vorstellen  :q

Die besten Erfahrungen hab ich mit Rotlicht gemacht.. Problem ist aber, dass man die Viecher damit auch nicht so gut sieht  

Und wenn mal nix zu holen ist, Gulli-Deckel hochheben, Sandfang ausleeren und Würmer mitnehmen


----------



## totentanz (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Hallo Leute!

Gibst es eine Tauwurm-Such-Schule? 
Ich müsste die mal besuchen. Habe das Ganze hir verfolgt und bin zum Fussballplatz maschiert. 1 Uhr nachts. der Platz wurde bewässert der eine Rasenspenger lief sogar noch. Der Boden war pitsch nass, sauber gemäht, ich hatte ne Rote Taschenlampe von der Bundeswehr und viel Elan. 
Aber! NIXXXXXXXXX !!!! Auf Lust kam Frust!
Nicht ein Wurm weit und breit. Ich bin 2 Stunden den kompletten Platz abgelaufen. Auf Zehensspitzen. Aber ich find nix. Nicht mal einen der sich verkricht.
Ich glaub ich seh die Viecher nicht! Da waren die bestimmt. 

Glaube das ist hofnungslos. 
PS: Das mit dem Gulli mach nächstes mal tagsüber. Das fragt mich kein "Grün-Weisser-Beamter" nach meinem Vorhaben. Die liefern einen sonst noch in die Klappse!


Mit frustiertem Gruß
Christian der wurmlose


----------



## Bondex (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

@der Raucher 
War eben wieder mit meiner 3 LED-Kopflampe während und nach dem Aalangeln im Park. In Hamburg hat´s geregnet (jetzt tobt gerade ein zünftiges Gewitter) und ich habe mich wieder mit 70 Würmern besackt. Leider hatte ich nur einen Aal und eine richtig digge Brasse! hier die Bilder #a
Man sieht die richtig schönen großen Löcher in meinem Pott. Von der Höhe passt der genau in mein Gemüsefach vom Kühlschrank, was soll ich auch mit Gemüse?


----------



## Bondex (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Hier mein Fisch von heute
 #d  #d  #d 
Aber gestern hatte ich 5 Stück (einer untermaßig) und auch wieder ´ne Brasse  :z  :z  :z


----------



## Bondex (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

@totentanz 
Da war bei Dir tatsächlich »totentanz«!!!
Vielleicht war´s schon zu nass und die Würmer sind ersoffen. Versuch´s mal woanders. Die Würmer sind nicht auf jeder Wiese!
Wenn Du magst mehme ich Dich gerne mal mit auf »Würmerjagt« Aber ist wohl´n bissel weit für Dich!!!???
Wer´s lernen will ich zeig´s ihm gerne
@Franz_16 
sag mal woher hast Du denn den Tipp mit dem Gulli? Wie ekeleig hihihi. Schon mal ausprobiert???


----------



## totentanz (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

Ahoj!

@ Bondex : Ist schon ein bischen weit, bis Hamburg. 

Aber wie erkennt man die Dinger? Liegen die auf dem Gras?

Erkennt man die gut oder rutscht ihr da auf den Knien über die Wiese um sie zu finden.

Bei uns ist der Boden verdammt trocken zurzeit. Und wie lang brauen die nachdem Regen um raus zu kriechen. (10 min - 60 min - 120 min) Der Boden muss ja erst mal aufweichen,Oder?

Gruß
Chriss


----------



## der Raucher (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*

@Bondex: Glückwunsch, ich hatte dieses Jahr noch nich das Glück

@totentanz: ist ganz unterschiedlich, manchmal sind sie auch auf trockenem Boden zu finden. Die Würmers liegen *einfach* auf dem Boden und sind eigendlich leicht zu erkennen. Mal schauen, vieleicht mach ich nächstes mal nen Bild und stelle es rein -)).


----------



## petipet (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Regenwürmer suchen*



			
				totentanz schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoj!
> 
> 
> Aber wie erkennt man die Dinger? Liegen die auf dem Gras?
> ...


Ja, genauso mache ich es. Ich rutsch wirklich auf den Knien. Die "Biester" verfügen über eine sagenhafte Sensorik. Jede minimalste Erschütterung, jeder abrupte Wechsel des Nachtlichtes - und schwupp - im Bruchteil einer Sekunde sind sie in relativer Sicherheit. Wenn du versuchst, im Stehen Tauwürmer "aufzusammeln" hast du schlechte Karten. Die "Tauis" kommen ja in warmen Nächten zum SEX aus dem Boden... und da sind sie am verletzlichsten. Son kleiner Wurm ist so dumm nicht, sonst hätte die Evolution diese Spezies schon längst von unserem Planeten weggefegt. An und für sich ist ja an so einem Wurm nix dran, denkt man. Aber auch unter der Erde lebt er in ständiger Gefahr. Der Maulwurf ist sein unbarmherzigster Feind. Und das kämpfen ums Überleben macht ihn so gewitzt.
C. Darwin schrieb 1839 eine Tagebuchnotiz:
"Es ist schwer zu glauben, daß in den friedvollen Wäldern und lächendeln Feldern der grauenhafte, aber stille Krieg des organischen Lebens tobt."
Ja, die "Biester" sind ganz schön schlau. Nur mit Geduld und List und Tücke hat man Erfolg. Am besten geht was, wenn der Rasen vom Nachttau feucht ist und es nicht zu kalt ist.

Gruß...peter:m


----------

